# Madonna eröffnet MTV VMAs 7x



## Etzel (15 Sep. 2021)

Immer noch so HOT HOT HOT mit 63! :WOW:


----------



## krawutz (15 Sep. 2021)

Etzel schrieb:


> Immer noch so HOT HOT HOT mit 63! :WOW:



Teilweise ist sie ja noch deutlich jünger !


----------



## Tittelelli (15 Sep. 2021)

das ist doch heute nur noch eine alte durchgeknallte Oma


----------

